# sights, rests suggestions???



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

it's that time of the year again :rock:

with a black wildebeest hunt next month.......it's time to get ready :wink:
i'm looking to "fresh up" the hunting rig......looking for new sights/rests 

sight: solid/quality, mocro adj, 3rd axis sdj, not too heavy, fixed extension, bright enough, fibre diameter options....etc

rest: drop away, something that will work nicely with binary cams, not too complicated/too many moving parts...etc

any suggestions???

and also any tips on the black wildebeest and hunting in GP in general. is much appreciated. have only hunted in KZN.


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Sight,Spot Hogg Hogg It,wrapped with 0.019” pins,

Rest,TT drop or Limbdriver.

Tip for hunting in GP,take enough ice:darkbeer:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

jnwright said:


> Sight,Spot Hogg Hogg It,wrapped with 0.019” pins,
> 
> Rest,TT drop or Limbdriver.
> 
> Tip for hunting in GP,take enough ice:darkbeer:


ja! met ys 
got the hogg it....think will get the retro fit wrap kit....anyone stock them locally?? good idea.....shot!

re rests.....i was thinking the same.....


----------



## vanhjj (Apr 5, 2009)

I would also suggest the Vapour trail limb driver rest. Quick setup with no fletch clearance issues.
Hannes.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Spot Hogg Hunter Hoggit, 5 pins, 0.019, 0.019, 0.019, 0.010, 0.010 wrapped
Limb Driver rest


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Trophy Ridge Vertical 5 pin sight.

Limb Driver Rest


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

*oops i did it again......*

went to the local shop for a look see yesterday.......honest truth i was looking to pick up some nocksets.....and that's all 

they didnt have the limbdriver (solid) in stock....i picked up a G5 expert2 instead....it looked well made, simple/compact design....so i thought i would give it a try :darkbeer:

there was also a 2nd hand bow there in my draw legth. other than slight
serving wear....it's in top condition........i've seen "new" bows sold in worse conditions. and the best part.....the price. they made me an offer i just coudnt refuse  so i left the shop, a pround owner of a 70lbs (i feel like a man) black/camo Apex7 :darkbeer::darkbeer:

now the new question.....do i set it up for hunting or target????
already made new strings for it (PandaStrings v4.05) 452x string/cable 28/26 strands.....man this bow is going to flat out shoot for sure!!!!!


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

urabus said:


> they didnt have the limbdriver (solid) in stock....i picked up a G5 expert2 instead....it looked well made, simple/compact design....so i thought i would give it a try :darkbeer:
> 
> so i left the shop, a pround owner of a 70lbs (i feel like a man) black/camo Apex7 :darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> ...



The G5 expert will fit the Elite like a glove,very quite...

See if you can get your hands on 80# limbs for the new Apex,how many Apex bows do you have now,4???,
set it up for hunting.


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Panda,that Wildebeest,are you going with Folkers by any change???


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

eeish......i cant hide.........remind me not to run from you ever


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Is the Apex ready for the hunt yet?

And if u need a extra skinner,skree net,I don’t trust Folkers with a knife :lol3:


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

:fencing:


----------

